# Plot Access



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

I would like to say thanks to all the land owners for participating in the plot program. My buddies and I have hunted the Mott area for some years now and untill the Plot program was started it was tough to find land to hunt that wasn't pay hunt. We are all military and don't make enough $$ to warren't $200.00 per day for 3 birds. We pretty much save up for the year and work second jobs to pay for this trip and the Plot program makes it affordable.

Thanks again and I wish all to have a safe hunting season.

Sincearly,

SSG Ed Krystosek 
MNARNG


----------

